# Electric Folding Bike suitable for my commute..?



## robert b 2 (4 Jul 2009)

Hello. 

Right, I will shortly be commuting 7.5 miles each way to and from Leeds city centre for my commute, and there are one or two big steep hills, and also a really relentless hill at one point. My plan is to cycle by road, but I also have the option of the canal, which is flat but very nobbly. 

I want to spent around £500 on a bike, but am willing to pay up to £1000 for something that suits me well and lasts. 

I was thinking I would like a small folding bike so that I can sometimes get a lift half way with the missus, plus they are easy to take into the office and store in the house. But I am not sure if these are cut out for doing the full 15 miles a day with hills. I notice Dahon do some good ones. Are small folding bikes cut out for my type of commute, or only for wizzing around city centres? 

I am also interested in electric small folding bikes like the Dahon EL Roo; are the electric brushless motors actually any good? Are these things just heavy and clumsy? 

Any advice would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## pes (4 Jul 2009)

7.5 miles each way seems like a very doable commute on a non-electric bike.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (5 Jul 2009)

Apologies if you know this already (and factored it into your price) but if you use the bike to work scheme (if your employer will do it) you should be able to save about 40% on the bike price - but you'll probably be capped at £1000 (before the 40% off) by the scheme. So your 'spending £1000' will become more like 'spending £600'.

I've got a Brompton - which would not be so great on the nobbly canal path (I find you really lose speed - even just on tar that's not very smooth). Also Brompton not recommended for that type of cycling, if I remember my manual correctly...

My commute is about 5 miles each way and mostly flat (luckily) and no problems. 

I'd suggest seeing if you can find a bike shop willing to 'hire' you a Brompton (or for that matter a Dahon or other type of bike) and see how the hills pan out?


----------



## robert b 2 (5 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that,

Yes, I think my new place of work does do the 'bike to work' scheme so I will definitely see how I can take advantage of it.

I've gone off the idea of a electric bike, but do want a non electric folder, preferably with a rack and mud guards. To cope with the hills and get some speed on flat sections, it would need to have a good range of gears. There seems to be a massive amount of choice in the Dahon range, but I have identified the following 3 as potential choices.

Any thoughts?

http://www.dahon.com/intl/speedtr.htm

http://www.dahon.com/intl/speedp8.htm

http://www.dahon.com/intl/mup24.htm

Thanks


----------



## marinyork (5 Jul 2009)

The last sections of the canal going into town isn't too bad, sections further out aren't great. Anyway you can certainly do them it on a foldable. I'd not be too concerned about hills, unless you have to do the Chevin.


----------



## robert b 2 (5 Jul 2009)

I have just done a test run on my mountain bike, and going the road way is better than the canal, even though it is very hilly in parts. The canal is just far too bumpy out towards Calverley and Apperley Bridge. 

I want the flexibility of being able to throw my bike in the car easily, without wrecking the car, and also storing it easily in the house and under my desk at work so it doesnt have to be left outside.

I'm very keen on this Dahon. Seems to have loads of gears and commuter accessories. I've seen it for £650 on the net, then minus any tax work will pay for.

http://www.dahon.com/intl/speedtr.htm


----------

